# suicidal?



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know who else to ask this of, but does anyone else just feel really suicidal whenever dp/dr happens? It's like all I can think of even though most of the otyher time I feel ok, unless I'm feeling a bit down, but then when dp'ed I start thinking of it cos it just feels so horrible that I want it to end and that's the only way I can think of to end it, nothing else really works.


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

You're definitely not alone on that one. I think about it a lot, especially when my DP flares up because it's so frustrating to go through life and not feel like I'm really experiencing anything. Then again, I thought about suicide for the first time when I was 10 or 11. The trick, for me, is to find something or someone to hold on for. For example, I promised myself that no matter how horrible things get for me I will never off myself, because I love my younger brother to death and he's my best friend, and I'd rather suffer my entire life with this knowing that I can be here for him when he needs me than give in and, consequently, put the trauma of loss on him. We already lost our mother almost 12 years ago. 
So, that's what works for me. It can be hard, but find one thing to anchor yourself to and it'll keep you alive and give you hope for something.


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

Suicide my friend is NOT the only way out, in fact, it's not a way out. If you commit suicide, your letting the anxiety win. Anxiety, that little senseless devil on your shoulder will win. Here's a little exercise that you could try doing, now this will seem very scary but believe me it works. Next time you a suicidal thought enters your mind, focus on it, picture yourself holding a gun to your head, and ask Would I really do that? I KNOW IT SOUNDS SCARY, and I am not trying to scare you but believe me once you think of it that way, your true self and reality will instantly come back and say Whoa! I'd never do that. After thinking about that you will start to think about all the positives in life that are awaiting you. Think about your kids (if you have any), think about your family, your friends, their smiles their complete love and admiration towards you. Think about walking on the beach in summer time and the waves crashing at your feet with a cold beverage in your hand. Complete happiness can and will be achieved once you seek the appropriate help your anxiety needs, and once your negative thinking turns into positive thinking. DO not let your anxiety conquer you.

Go make love to your signifcant other, go eat a new food, go sky diving, go climb a mountain, set a goal for yourself and accomplish it and experience the natural high of joy it brings you and then tell yourself, Look what I would have missed if I would have hurt myself.

"When anxiety hands you lemons, make grape juice and see what it has to say about that" A little quote I made up. It's very powerful if you think about it. YOU are in control, you can and will get through this!

Take care, Rusko.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

[quote name='Rusko' timestamp='1290459743' post='212655']
Suicide my friend is NOT the only way out, in fact, it's not a way out. If you commit suicide, your letting the anxiety win. Anxiety, that little senseless devil on your shoulder will win. Here's a little exercise that you could try doing, now this will seem very scary but believe me it works. Next time you a suicidal thought enters your mind, focus on it, picture yourself holding a gun to your head, and ask Would I really do that? I KNOW IT SOUNDS SCARY, and I am not trying to scare you but believe me once you think of it that way, your true self and reality will instantly come back and say Whoa! I'd never do that. After thinking about that you will start to think about all the positives in life that are awaiting you. Think about your kids (if you have any), think about your family, your friends, their smiles their complete love and admiration towards you. Think about walking on the beach in summer time and the waves crashing at your feet with a cold beverage in your hand. Complete happiness can and will be achieved once you seek the appropriate help your anxiety needs, and once your negative thinking turns into positive thinking. DO not let your anxiety conquer you.

Go make love to your signifcant other, go eat a new food, go sky diving, go climb a mountain, set a goal for yourself and accomplish it and experience the natural high of joy it brings you and then tell yourself, Look what I would have missed if I would have hurt myself.

"When anxiety hands you lemons, make grape juice and see what it has to say about that" A little quote I made up. It's very powerful if you think about it. YOU are in control, you can and will get through this!

Take care, Rusko.
[/quote

Rusko, I know what ur saying is coming from a good place, but I think this is advice very personal to you and may not apply to most people who are truly suicidal. There are plenty of people who will visualize suicide and not come to the immediate realization that they would never actually do this. Why do I say this? Because people do commit suicide. Additionally, I don't think that anxiety is at the root of most peoples suicidal thoughts, depression is more often the culprit.

As u said Dan, ur dp feeling isn't permanent (unfortunately this isn't the case for most) so you should just tell urself it will pass and do your best to stop yourself whenever a suicidal thought crosses ur mind, the more you dwell on suicide the more desensitized to the Idea you become and the more habitual this thought process becomes. I think a big reason why we are more prone to considering suicide is because we barely feel alive, so death by any cause, including suicide, is easier to ponder than for most "normal" people.


----------

